# Vertigo Raceway New Track Layout!



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

I have been working with Jerry and Derrick on the new track design. Here is the latest design.

It is a top down view. The far end of the track will be elevated...


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

If some of those spots aren't as narrow as they look, the layout looks awesome! How big is it planned to be?


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

New layout will be 160x100. Most lanes will be 10ft and wider.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Hubba Hubba!!!!


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Can't wait to get started on it. Its gonna be sweet. Gonna have to pit every few laps...


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Let's get it started, put in that dirt order....lol.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Very cool. Can't wait. Do you have a date planned for this yet?


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

Ive got my shovel :spineyes:


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

looks awesome!!!!!!!!! i cant wait


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey Fellas, Monkey is back In Houston,,,Just somthin to consider, large Jumps right in front of pit lane can lead to unitentional injuries...Seen some nasty pit guy lacerations...or you can wear a helmet in the pits, May wanna move the Quad out in the second row, I will race what ya'll build, I pay attention..Some folks well, they get clocked...

BTW, I got my lil truck shipping out of Cali, so I will be terroising two classes very soon!!!


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Monkey good to see ya back online at least. Now ya need to step it up and get out to the track. 

Look again, pit lane is on the front straight. the qaud will be near where the triple is now, second lane out.


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

My Bad, Just got off a plane an started drinkin...Bad Monkey.. Yep I need to race, Whats on the Menu this weekend? My Buggy is ready, Not sure I am But lets give it a whirl!


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Well I'm planning on going to River Friday and Vertigo for sure Saturday. Derick and Jerry put up some sprinklers around the track that work great.


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

I will try to make Friday and Saturday, But Saturday is surley more inline with my workload, never know when Monkey will show up!


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

fast1970 said:


> Hey Fellas, Monkey is back In Houston,,,Just somthin to consider, large Jumps right in front of pit lane can lead to unitentional injuries...Seen some nasty pit guy lacerations...or you can wear a helmet in the pits, May wanna move the Quad out in the second row, I will race what ya'll build, I pay attention..Some folks well, they get clocked...
> 
> BTW, I got my lil truck shipping out of Cali, so I will be terroising two classes very soon!!!


That is a good point. But the Quad is where the tripple is right now...


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice! Cant wait to get on it.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Looking for some other track ideals. Maybe someone can come up with a better track. It will raised in the back and 160 x 100. Dirt is not a problem. So draw some up.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

jep527 said:


> Looking for some other track ideals. Maybe someone can come up with a better track. It will raised in the back and 160 x 100. Dirt is not a problem. So draw some up.


Morrow where are you man. Get that big head of yours to work!


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

how about 3 figure eights in the middle of the track :redface:


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

jep527 said:


> Looking for some other track ideals. Maybe someone can come up with a better track. It will raised in the back and 160 x 100. Dirt is not a problem. So draw some up.


Has anyone started working on something? T


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Just an idea...*

Here is an idea


----------



## Cassidy S. (Apr 21, 2009)

I have been working on a few different layouts here is one of my favorites. Enjoy

Pit lane would be on the straight.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

I love that triple in the middle section with the valleys in between. Pretty cool to jump off the first one, to the second and over the last. Thanks Cassidy! Definitely lovin' the table tops off Mad Dog's layout too.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Thanks*

I'm gettin excited about the bigger track. You guys are a class act. Great talking with you, positive attitude....See you.


----------



## ItsNillusion07 (Jul 15, 2009)

Ill put my artistic skill the test. Do you remember that layout I drew for they track my dad and his WIFE were to build. I still have that design and if there is anything that you want to chang on it let me know. Or i can just come up with something completly different.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

*More dirt...*

More dirt than TMZ baby....


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Whooooo Cant wait to settle down and commence on the Primate Domination Plan!!!


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

You got that right


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

You can't tell from the pic but that is 2 lanes with a nice triple. About 15 foot lanes. Starting to look good and hopedully it will be done for the harc race. At the pace we are going it should be.


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

Looks sweet


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

We are looking for hundreds of feet of nautical rope. It can be in pieces and used, but we need alot. Please PM me if you have some or know where we can get some.

Derick


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

Verti goat said:


> We are looking for hundreds of feet of nautical rope. It can be in pieces and used, but we need alot. Please PM me if you have some or know where we can get some.
> 
> Derick


Nautical rope? what are you guys using it for?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Maybe be easier to use than that black pipe, or maybe a pulling tractors out the mud...lol.


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

kstoracing said:


> Maybe be easier to use than that black pipe, or maybe a pulling tractors out the mud...lol.


true... rope is pretty expensive but it may be worth it if it lasts a long time


----------



## motocrazy (May 25, 2010)

Glenn has the best dirt for motocross for sure...I need to get my butt out there to check ur RC track out.....


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah, that dirt is NICE! We are looking to build our lane dividers out of the 4" rope instead of the piping. It will be much more durable than the pipe and it's easier to work with.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Wheww....for a second there I was thinking you were going to build some gallows in the back....lol.

I guess if you find the rope you could paint/dye it a bright orange, for better depth perception.


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

No Promises, But I may be able to get some, I run a fleet of barges in Georgia, I have a call in to my dock manager there, It may be used, but free, I am trying to see if there is an empty truck I can haul it on, I have some in Florida, But i can only get it to Missippi, can you get it from there? One of my trucks has a scheduled empty run out of FLA, If I off load in MS it would cost about 3500, to Alvin, (I have to pay demerge in GA to store it) Let me know, I am in an out the next few weeks, but may be able to get it closer, the GA, rope I am sitting on if they have it, or some of it, we may have a truck going to Lubbock that can drop in Houston, but I have to pay Demerge ther as well, no estimate yet. Lemme know.


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

was out at Vertigo yesterday testing out my new truggy. From the ground the track expansion doesn't look like much. But when up on the driver stand the scale of how big the track is going to be is awesome. you can already see some of the jumps and lanes roughed out and i think it is going to be awesome.


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

fast1970 said:


> No Promises, But I may be able to get some, I run a fleet of barges in Georgia, I have a call in to my dock manager there, It may be used, but free, I am trying to see if there is an empty truck I can haul it on, I have some in Florida, But i can only get it to Missippi, can you get it from there? One of my trucks has a scheduled empty run out of FLA, If I off load in MS it would cost about 3500, to Alvin, (I have to pay demerge in GA to store it) Let me know, I am in an out the next few weeks, but may be able to get it closer, the GA, rope I am sitting on if they have it, or some of it, we may have a truck going to Lubbock that can drop in Houston, but I have to pay Demerge ther as well, no estimate yet. Lemme know.


How much does this rope weigh... do you think a half ton full size pick up can handle it?


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

No, If I can get the rope it will ship in a 20' Connex


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

That's a lot of heavy rope.


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

kstoracing said:


> That's a lot of heavy rope.


yea it is.....


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

just paint lines for lanes. I promise not to cross it.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Me neither*



Hogster said:


> just paint lines for lanes. I promise not to cross it.


I will never ever cross them....:bounce:


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

I will see what I can do to get it out of Mississippi, I have to coordinate alot of favors, and things have to line up so the do not interfere with normal operations, I am still working on it, Things change every day, so time will tell.


----------



## ItsNillusion07 (Jul 15, 2009)

*track layout*

I dont know if you guys have an actual layout yet so I drew this one up.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Wow*

That's a really nice track, and drawing too.. Nice job...:dance:


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Great looking track.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Where's the track? I'd like to come watch sometime.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Sweet layout. 

Ok, we've got our work dates set and need as many people to mark their calendars to join us as possible. Our first date will be 7/18 and the second on 7/20. The first date will be the tear down of the existing track to remove pipe, pit lane, and fence. Second date will be the shaping of new jumps and testing the layout. Weather permitting, the track will be done and ready for HARC on 7/24. Please join us if you can. We will provide water and refreshments.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

driftfish20 said:


> Where's the track? I'd like to come watch sometime.


Check out www.vertigoraceway.com for our map, race schedule, and hours.

Derick


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

put those dates on my calendar


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

count me in


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

_I will be there if I can.._


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Same here, I will be there at or around those dates to lend a hand. Even if I can only squeeze an hour or two.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*I'll be there to shoot the finished product*

Do a good job guys and gals. Make it nice for the camera. Looks good from the diagram.

Griz


----------



## ItsNillusion07 (Jul 15, 2009)

hows the layout going to look? I would like to see some cross overs no track in town has any. Thats why I drew some up figured it would be fun to do and see.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Wrong the rivertrack has a crossover:bounce:


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Almost time for the new layout. We will be looking for anybody available to help tear down the track on 7/18 and help rebuild on 7/20 and 7/21. We plan on being there all day so you can come help any time during the day or evening.


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

I will definetly be there with my own shovels. I know there were times where we had more help than shovels. just a thought.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

good point bring shovels if you have some.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Have shovel will travel...LOL.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Man I'm stoked, a new huge track for my new 1:8 that loves big AIR.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Check this out*

Ridley Scott and some other top editors producers etc are putting together this massive world wide video on July 24th. Which just happens to be the day of the next HARC race at Vertigo. I'm going to enter my best footage from the stuff I get that day and see if I can get it into the final movie. That movie will debut at the Sundance Video Festival in Colorado this Jan. I think I have a pretty good chance of getting some footage in the final so shine up those cars and drive it like you stole it. Who knows the track might end up in this effort which should gather a ton of publicity before its all done.

The theme of the movie is what people are doing on the 24th of July 2010. They allow entries from anywhere and any type of camera. Although they stress they want hi quality footage. I'm going to give it my best effort and see how it goes.

Griz


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

If work slows down I will be out to help, I am finally moving to Texas at the end of the month so I am a Busy Monkey.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

sounds great griz


----------

